

Lift web framework bans someone from contributing a pull request - cmelbye
https://github.com/lift/framework/pull/1527

======
aidanf
Some background context in this thread:
[https://groups.google.com/d/msg/liftweb/7vvVPmi53Kc/S0kaJ-j2...](https://groups.google.com/d/msg/liftweb/7vvVPmi53Kc/S0kaJ-j2O1MJ)

~~~
teacup50
David Pollack is known as a bit of a hothead, so take the one-sided (post-ban)
explanation with a grain of salt.

~~~
shadowfiend
The key here is that no one was banned in the OP pull request. Naftoli was
banned almost a year ago for matters entirely unrelated to this particular
pull request (as seen in the gp thread), and it is perfectly reasonable that a
pull request be closed once a person has been banned simply because it was
opened by that person. Otherwise a ban is meaningless.

As a committer, I've seen the original interactions that David refers to in
that public ML thread in the private committers list, and the reactions are
reasonable. Naftoli contributed good code, but bad karma. David is less
tolerant of that than other maintainers might be, but every person varies in
their tolerance of such things, and the result is indeed a more harmonious
community.

You can see my own full response to the original ban and its reasoning as the
second to last post in the thread posted by gp.

~~~
frowaway001
This is really bad news. I recently saw that he was speaking at a Clojure
conference and thought finally somebody else would have to deal with his
behavior of no-I-can't-be-wrong-ever-let-me-threaten/insult/ban-you-for-that.

Imho, he is a burden to the Scala community, probably even more so than Jon
Harrop (to the F# community), so it's kind of disappointing that he is still
here.

I don't recommend Lift to anyone solely based on DPP's continued involvement.

------
ChrisGaudreau
I've contributed to Lift in 2013 and was fairly involved in their community.
They're quite nice there, but admittedly David is a bit of an ass. He doesn't
try to be, if that's any consolation.

Also, Naftoli won the "Happy Lift'r Prize" about a year ago:

[https://groups.google.com/d/msg/liftweb/dCA89xrW01E/_dUL5KzQ...](https://groups.google.com/d/msg/liftweb/dCA89xrW01E/_dUL5KzQ2p4J)

------
jfarmer
I don't even know what Lift is, let alone any of the people involved in this
specific issue, but I have a hard time believing someone was banned "merely"
for contributing a pull request. This is a silly submission designed to stir
up more drama.

~~~
cmelbye
Notice how the title of my submission says "from contributing", not "for
contributing". Subtle difference, but has a completely different meaning.

~~~
jfarmer
I'm sorry, those two phrases aren't meaningfully different to me. Regardless,
this is trivial, gossipy drama and you're making HN worse by submitting it.
Please stop.

~~~
gtremper
They mean very different things. "Banned for contributing" means that
contributing was the reason for his ban. What he is banned from doing is
unspecified. "Banned from contributing" means he did something bad and they
won't let him contribute anymore because of it. What he did to get banned is
unspecified.

~~~
jfarmer
Thanks for the incredibly helpful and pedantic reply.

~~~
gtremper
prepositions are hard :D

------
Shank
I mean, it's their loss I guess. They made the decision to exclude someone
from the community, and a pull request is another form of communication.

I wouldn't want to be the one auditing every piece of code from someone who is
"banned" either -- it only takes a few lines to insert a backdoor.

